# Worried about referral



## Laurak76 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all, 
I have just been to a GP appointment today following 4 months of blood tests and after TTC for 18 months. My partner's SA results are all normal, as are my day 3 tests. I had to get 4 different progesterone tests done as my cycle lengths have varied between 22 and 26 days. My final one has come back normal. The GP is going to refer us for further investigation but I am convinced our difficulties lie in me having a short luteal phase (sometimes 8 days). I use opk's and temp and seem to ovulate on cd14 every month so I'm not sure if my uterine lining is the issue or what the explanation is. I've read different comments on other forums about luteal phase defect not always being taken seriously by consultants and I am worried also that they might not do anything since my progesterone levels are normal so no Clomid. I also get brown spotting before my period some months and have had some pelvic pain at other times from ovulation/ period but not too severe. The GP is sending me for a pelvic scan too because of this. I just wondered if anyone has had a similar experience or if you are aware of how short luteal phases are treated if at all after an infertility referral? Thanks for listening Laura   xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Laura,

Try not to worry.  I was referred for IVF originally because me and DH had unexplained infertility.  We had tried for 3 yrs to get pregnant after a miscarriage.  All tests showed that we were both fine, therefore there was no reason why a natural pregnancy shouldn't have happened.  You don't necessarily have to have something wrong in order to get referred.

Over time problems have developed, but the clinic certainly didn't not take us seriously or offer help.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Laurak76 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Stacey, 
Thanks so much for your reply it was reassuring to hear that you had a positive experience. I guess the first appointment at the hospital will be an opportunity to discuss the luteal phase issue etc in much more detail than I could with my GP. I've tried vitamins, herbs and reflexology to try and increase it naturally but not much change so far but hopefully I'm on my way to getting some answers. thanks again Laura xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Laura

I had a short luteal phase (8 or 9 days) I started taking vit B6 alongside other ttc vits, and it seemed the help with it, I also bought a clear blue monitor and that pinpointed ov better than the pee sticks and told me I was ovulating a day or 2 sooner than what the sticks said I was, so don't panic too much

Lilly xx


----------



## Laurak76 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Lilly, 
Thanks very much for replying I have thought about buying a monitor so I will definately do that. I have also tried vit b6 but my GP was very against me taking a higher dose than 10mg so I got a bit worried and stopped taking the 100mg. Do you mind me asking what dosage worked for you? Thanks again for your help. Laura xxx


----------

